# Wormers - dosages and uses



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

This thread is not for discussion of wormers if you want to do that feel free to give your feedback on this thread:
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=59

Please list the wormer name and the dosage and any pertinent information pertaining to its use.

*Ivermectin Injectable: 1cc per 20lbs given orally.
Safeguard/panacur: triple the weight of the goat when figuring weight, give for 3 days. I use the paste labled for horses. Best for tapeworms.*


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*ComboCare gel(horse wormer): each small tick mark represents 8 lbs.*


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Cydectin cattle pour on, given orally - 1cc per 20#, 1 per 10# if infested. Never underdose, always overdose.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey I could use more wormers and dosages for this thread -- please respond with just pertinant information - discussion of wormers and effectiveness should be on the other thread (link below) and NOT here. Discussions will be deleted.

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=59


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ivermectin paste. Names such as Ivercare, Zimecterin, Equimectrin, Horse Health Ivermectin with 1.87% Ivermectin are dosed by tripling the goats weight and giving the dose equal to the horse weight.

EXAMPLE I have an 85lb pygmy/nigi doe her dose would be for a 255lb horse, giving a bit over will not hurt as it is best to slightly overdose as it is to under dose


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Ivermectin, paste intended for horses, with dose tippled. (I have all apx 70 lb goats and ivermectin paste is usually marked for 250 lb increments for horses, so I give one 250 lb dose per goat to be safe - over dose, never under doese). Should be given after 12 hours of no food, goats fed, then the next day a second dose given after 12 hours without food and goats fed - return goats to normal schedule. This is how I've been suggested to it by my vet. She says same guidelines apply for fenbedazole and if you are experiencing a massive INFESTATION to do both ivermectin and fenbedazole both days as each class of wormed kills different parasites.


----------



## Nikki99 (Oct 13, 2012)

This very last post is confusing to me. It says this "should be given after 12 hrs of no food, goats fed". Huh? Does this mean to give the dewormer after 12 hrs of no food and then feed them their normal amount of food after you give them the dewormer?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nikki99 said:


> This very last post is confusing to me. It says this "should be given after 12 hrs of no food, goats fed". Huh? Does this mean to give the dewormer after 12 hrs of no food and then feed them their normal amount of food after you give them the dewormer?


 It is a bit confusing, it is an older post, hopefully pennylullabelle can answer that one.


----------



## Nikki99 (Oct 13, 2012)

I hope so too. I love these sticky threads. They have some great info and it's answering a ton of questions that if it weren't for these sticky's, I'd have to ask a million of!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Safeguard for goats- Use for tapeworms at least 1 time a year. 1 cc per 10 lbs orally for 3 days. You must give it 3-5 days to kill tapeworms
Ivermec(pour on for cattle)- 1cc per 22 lbs Orally, on goats under 1 year you dose it monthly. On mature goats every 3 months. 
I have Nigerian Dwarfs so these are my dosages for them.


----------



## Nikki99 (Oct 13, 2012)

These are the exact 2 dewormers that I purchased. I have some questions for you so I'll PM you.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Nikki99 said:


> These are the exact 2 dewormers that I purchased. I have some questions for you so I'll PM you.


Got it and I pm'd you back...


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's a chart I created for my website on wormers

http://www.elwoodranch.com/med/goatworm/


----------

